# two Furnace tips



## namelessone (Sep 28, 2012)

1. If the flame sensor is dirty, just use some steel wool to polish the flame sensor rod. It's very easy to remove. It's secured by only one screw. 
The other day, I noticed the furnace complained about the low flame sensor signal. I cleaned it with sand paper it and it solved the problem. I think steel wool is better choice. 

2. Change the furnace filter yearly. A dirty filter clogs up the air intake and increases the heat ex changer temperature. Many heat exchangers cracked because of dirty filter.


----------



## mcoursd2006 (May 22, 2012)

namelessone said:


> 2. Change the furnace filter yearly. A dirty filter clogs up the air intake and increases the heat ex changer temperature. Many heat exchangers cracked because of dirty filter.


Shouldn't you change it more often than that? Quarterly, perhaps?


----------



## namelessone (Sep 28, 2012)

mcoursd2006 said:


> Shouldn't you change it more often than that? Quarterly, perhaps?


I don't have central AC.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

We have a filter, but also with an electrostatic precipitator (that is likely from the 80's but still works) downstream of the filter. 

It gathers all the really fine stuff that allows us to get by with the el- cheapo air filters, changed a couple of times a year.

Wash the precipitator frames in the bath tub or large sink with a few minutes soak and agitation - do not scrub.
Use dilute dish detergent

Twice a year is a good idea - before heating and cooling seasons.

You will be amazed of the all but invisible stuff that washes off of the plates.
Rise well in clean water and shake out and leave to dry.
Take care not to damage the piano wire like electrode.


----------

